# Masquerade Ball- What to wear?



## fabal (Nov 18, 2012)

My Christmas work party is masquerade ball theme and although it won't be over the top everyone is getting pretty dressed up for it. 
  	I have nothing to wear though! The dresses I have are either too formal/dressy (bridesmaid/weddingy) or too casual I think. I've always found it hard to find dresses to suit me because I'm not very tall so what I've found out is that either very/quite short or long are what suits me the best. I don't have the most amazing legs either, nice but on the skinny side! On my side I do have a good figure, just not hectic height wise!

  	If anyone has any advice about what I could wear I would really appreciate the help!

  	I have brown hair/brown eyes, shoulder length hair.


----------



## LBaby (Nov 24, 2012)

I think it would be nice if u wore a long dress for that kind of party. Nothing too dressy but a nice slit wont hurt. (im short also) If u do chose to go for a short dress u can get something basic and plain...and just dress it up with jewlery. Black and Gold would be nice!!!

  	HOPE I HELPED!!


----------

